# Clean Heater Control glass



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

This is the back of the heater/AC control. I was hoping to take it apart and clean the lenses up, however it appears to be rivited on. Is it possible to take this apart and put it back together after a good cleaning. Thanks, DD


----------

